# dar como adquirido



## silviaaa

Olá a todos!
Gostaria de perguntar-vos qual é o significado da expressão "dar como adquirido" nos seguintes dois contextos:

1. "Estamos no bom caminho, mas não podemos *dar nada como adquirido*." (fonte: título de notícia do msn vídeo)
2.  "...ele [o soneto "Fonógrafo" de Camilo Pessanha] foi sobretudo assimilado a um aspecto da poética simbollista que os exegetas de Pessanha *deram como adquirido* que este último subscreveu sem alterar: a valorização da música como modelo supremo da própria arte poética." (fonte: _A Canção da Obra_, Gustavo Rubim)

Elas têm o mesmo significado? Será que significa ter muita confiança no que é planeado ou presumido?
Ficarei grata se puderem dar explicações! Cumprimentos


----------



## jazyk

Apresentar como evidente. É como take something for granted, se conhece a expressão em inglês.


----------



## silviaaa

jazyk said:


> Apresentar como evidente. É como take something for granted, se conhece a expressão em inglês.


obrigada!


----------



## Ari RT

Vejo uma pequena diferença, mas precisaria de mais contexto para confirmá-la. Quem está no bom caminho, mas não deve dar nada como adquirido, PROVAVELMENTE  está em busca (caminho) de algo que quase obteve. Se for esse o caso, não dar por adquirido significa não ter chegado ainda ao seu objetivo.
Já o dar por adquirido dos exegetas aponta para uma certeza acerca de uma opinião: os exegetas têm certeza, não resta espaço para dúvidas, de que Camilo Pessanha valorizava a musicalidade da poesia.
Nos dois casos eu traduziria para o Inglês como jazyk: to take for granted.


----------



## Carfer

No meu entendimento, "Estamos no bom caminho, mas não podemos *dar nada como adquirido*." significa que estamos a trabalhar bem, que as coisas nos estão a correr bem, as perspectivas são boas, mas não podemos considerar o objectivo como garantido, podemos não conseguir chegar lá (julgo que se trata de futebol, mas a expressão pode ser usada em muitas outras situações).
No segundo caso, dar como adquirido significa dar por assente, estar estabelecido ou provado, não ser objecto de dúvida, portanto mais próximo do sentido sugerido pelo jazyk.
P.S. Cruzei-me com o Ari, com quem concordo.


----------



## machadinho

No meu entendimento, o do Pessanha quer dizer que eles pressupuseram tal.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> No meu entendimento, o do Pessanha quer dizer que eles pressupuseram tal.


Foi a minha primeira impressão, mas não encontrei no texto fundamento suficiente para o confirmar.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Foi a minha primeira impressão, mas não encontrei no texto fundamento suficiente para o confirmar.


Os exegetas pressupuseram (erroneamente?) que o Pessanha tivesse subscrito a um aspecto da poesia simbolista sem maiores alterações.


----------



## Carfer

Os verbos no pretérito foram a razão daquela minha primeira impressão. O meu _feeling_ continua a ser esse, o de que houve entretanto alguma alteração, mas, em rigor e sem mais dados, não vejo como sustentar essa opinião.


----------



## machadinho

(e lá vai a pecadora) mas que anglicismo e traduçãozinha capenga do inglês, hein? Dizer 'dar por adquirido' já está consagrado?


----------



## Carfer

Bem... na minha área profissional é extremamente comum. 'Adquirido' tem, até  o significado particular de  algo (normalmente um facto) que já não pode ser posto em causa porque já está assente. Bem ou mal, é questão arrumada.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Os verbos no pretérito foram a razão daquela minha primeira impressão. O meu _feeling_ continua a ser esse, o de que houve entretanto alguma alteração, mas, em rigor e sem mais dados, não vejo como sustentar essa opinião.


É mesmo. Não dá para tirar essa conclusão. Engraçado, quando li nem me perguntei. Deve ser pelo tom típico dos textos acadêmicos; mas se for um mero relato da fortuna crítica dele, então, de fato, é precipitado.


Carfer said:


> Bem... na minha área profissional é extremamente comum. 'Adquirido' tem, até  o significado particular de  algo (normalmente um facto) que já não pode ser posto em causa porque já está assente. Bem ou mal, é questão arrumada.


Cheguei tarde ao mundo, Carfer, muito tarde. Desculpe.


----------



## silviaaa

Ao @Ari RT e @Carfer: Muito obrigada pelas análises. Sem vossa ajuda, as diferenças sutis dos dois usos para mim era bicho de sete cabeças 
Concordo com as vossas leituras a respeito do segundo excerto. 
Embora pelas regas de fórum não possa citar mais parágrafos para conhecerem o contexto, posso confirmar que a intenção do texto é propor outra leitura, que é diferente das dos exegetas, porque estas não bastam para "identificar o teor e o sentido da poética" de Camilo Pessanha, repetindo só o cliché da valorização da musicalidade, como se ele fosse modelo supremo para qualquer análise do aspeto simbolista de Pessanha. (no meu entendimento pode ainda haver equívocos, mas relativamente à questão de se tem uma atitude crítica às leituras dos exegetas por parte do autor, tenho certeza que sim.) 
Todos os vossos comentários& discussões ajudaram, obrgada! Aproveito também para recomendar-vos este livro ensaístico maravilhoso!


----------



## machadinho

silviaaa said:


> Ao @Ari RT e @Carfer: Muito obrigada pelas análises. Sem vossa ajuda, as diferenças sutis dos dois usos para mim era bicho de sete cabeças
> Concordo com as vossas leituras a respeito do segundo excerto.
> Embora pelas regas de fórum não possa citar mais parágrafos para conhecerem o contexto, posso confirmar que a intenção do texto é propor outra leitura, que é diferente das dos exegetas, porque estas não bastam para "identificar o teor e o sentido da poética" de Camilo Pessanha, repetindo só o cliché da valorização da musicalidade, como se ele fosse modelo supremo para qualquer análise do aspeto simbolista de Pessanha. (no meu entendimento pode ainda haver equívocos, mas relativamente à questão de se tem uma atitude crítica às leituras dos exegetas por parte do autor, tenho certeza que sim.)


Okay.


----------



## silviaaa

machadinho said:


> É mesmo. Não dá para tirar essa conclusão. Engraçado, quando li nem me perguntei. Deve ser pelo tom típico dos textos acadêmicos; mas se for um mero relato da fortuna crítica dele, então, de fato, é precipitado.
> Cheguei tarde ao mundo, Carfer, muito tarde. Desculpe.


A vossa confusão gerida é devido à falta da contextualização sobre este ensaio crítico, trabalho que deveria ficar ao meu cargo, mas não pude fazê-lo devido ao interesse linguístico da minha pergunta, desculpa 
O pretérito perfeito é somente usado na frase citada, ou seja, somente quando se trata das leituras dos exegetas. Acho que isso é só porque as publicações críticas dos exegetas situam anterior no tempo à publicação dos ensaios do próprio autor. É pelo rigor da língua, e não tem a ver com o tom académico.


----------



## machadinho

machadinho said:


> Os exegetas pressupuseram (erroneamente?) que o Pessanha tivesse subscrito a um aspecto da poesia simbolista sem maiores alterações.





silviaaa said:


> [...] posso confirmar que a intenção do texto é propor outra leitura, que é diferente das dos exegetas, porque estas não bastam para "identificar o teor e o sentido da poética" de Camilo Pessanha, repetindo só o cliché da valorização da musicalidade, como se ele fosse modelo supremo para qualquer análise do aspeto simbolista de Pessanha. (no meu entendimento pode ainda haver equívocos, mas relativamente à questão de se tem uma atitude crítica às leituras dos exegetas por parte do autor, tenho certeza que sim.)


Pois é. Só acho engraçado que a minha leitura, por acaso, tenha-se revelado mais próxima da vossa interpretação do texto que as leituras deles.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> (e lá vai a pecadora) mas que anglicismo e traduçãozinha capenga do inglês, hein? Dizer 'dar por adquirido' já está consagrado?



"Dar como adquirido" também me soa inglês no contexto "you take me for granted".  Já a expressão "(Não) É um dado adquirido" soa bastante natural.


----------



## Carfer

Mas anglicismo porquê? A semelhança da construção não implica que seja um anglicismo. Se quisermos encontrar uma origem numa influência estrangeira, o que me parece que é forçar demasiado a nota, temos mais candidatos. Em espanhol diz-se _'dar por sentado_', em francês '_prendre/tenir/ pour acquis'_, em italiano '_dare per scontato_', em alemão '_für selbstverständlich halten_'. E a expressão '_dar por_ + particípio' ('_dar por terminado_', por exemplo) é comum, pelo menos, ao espanhol.


----------



## Archimec

Alguns exemplos do uso corrente da expressão idiomática “take for granted_”_:

Só realizar a existência de qualquer coisa extremamente familiar, quando essa coisa falta (_You take electricity for granted, until you are hit by a_ _blackout_).
Pensar poder contar sempre com alguém, até ser surpreendido numa situação em que essa confiança  se revela infundada (_You took for granted your_ _partner’s loyalty until you found out that he was taking advantage of you)_.
Você pensava que me podia ter eternamente ao seu dispor, mas enganou-se e vou-me embora _(You took me for granted, but you’re wrong, and I_ _quit_).
Pensar que qualquer coisa é verdadeira, sem a pôr em questão (_Those companies challenged beliefs that everyone took for granted_).


----------



## machadinho

Bem, @Carfer, falando só por mim e sem pretender impor nada a ninguém, preciso me esforçar para sair de 'adquirido' e chegar a 'assente' etc. Daí que a locução me dá a impressão de servir antes a um esforço de literalidade ou de paralelismo sintático com o inglês ou outra língua, do que servir como veículo do sentido de assente. Noutras palavras, reconhecido o emprego dela como jargão, a locução não me soa, a mim, pouco natural.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Bem, @Carfer, falando só por mim e sem pretender impor nada a ninguém, preciso me esforçar para sair de 'adquirido' e chegar a 'assente' etc. Daí que a locução me dá a impressão de servir antes a um esforço de literalidade ou de paralelismo sintático com o inglês ou outra língua, do que servir como veículo do sentido de assente. Noutras palavras, reconhecido o emprego dela como jargão, a locução não me soa, a mim, pouco natural.


Entendo a sua dificuldade se o Google for um espelho fiel do uso brasileiro porque, na pesquisa que fiz, quase todas as ocorrências eram portuguesas. Brasileiras, só as encontrei em discussões sobre a reforma previdenciária e, mesmo aí, muito poucas.
Em todo o caso, a sinonímia entre '_adquirido_' e _'assente_' está clara neste verbete do Priberam:
*



			ad·qui·ri·do
		
Click to expand...

*


> (particípio de _adquirir_)
> _adjectivo e substantivo masculino
> (...)_
> 4. Que ou o que foi obtido ou alcançado e é considerado estável e consensual (ex.: _dado adquirido; este direito é um adquirido que não pode ser posto em causa_).]


Também é certo que muitas dessas páginas são de temas de Direito ou, quando referidos em textos não especializados, a ele reportados (o que não admira, porque a questão dos direitos adquiridos tem enorme relevância, sobretudo nestes tempos de notório retrocesso social ou de tentativas para o impor). Mas o uso não se fica por aí: '_dado adquirido_' é uma expressão comum e, na linguagem corrente e especialmente na das ciências sociais, falamos muitas vezes de '_aquisições civilizacionais_', '_aquisições científicas_', etc., no sentido de coisas alcançadas que são dadas como indiscutíveis (ou assentes, se quiser). Lá está a raiz de _'adquirir_' com esse sentido.
Continuo a não ver razão para atribuir a expressão a influências estranhas, mas, se as houver, suspeitaria mais do francês ('_acquis'_) do que do inglês, sobretudo no uso jurídico, porque a influência dos direitos da _common law_ sobre os nossos (nos quais se inclui o francês), nas áreas em que o termo é mais frequente, é bastante escassa, dadas as profundas diferenças conceptuais que existem entre eles.


----------



## machadinho

Direito adquirido, sim, conhecia. Dado adquirido é que foi novidade para mim. Talvez já tenha visto isso. Só não prestei atenção. Obrigada, Carfer, como sempre, pelo ótimo esclarecimento.


----------

